# Advice needed for using a doppler at 10 weeks



## Kato2

so some of my symptoms have faded a bit, only really the mildest of mildest MS (never been sick or even slightly close but felt a bit sick once or twice) and constipation. still have sore boobs and tired. 


....so ordered a doppler and I am hoping it gives me some reassurance. before i use it can anyone who has found a HB at 10 weeks please give me some advice as the where to put monitor (is it above pubic bone) and what to listen for?

thanks in advance guys x


----------



## foreverhappy

I have one and it can still be differcult to pick it up ealry! I just picked mine up within 5 mins but yesterday not at all so dont be alarmed if you cant as there is so much room for baby to hide!

I put the below the belly button about 2 inches and then slightly to the right,you will have your own pulse which is about 85bpm and then the pacenter which sounds like a pow pow noise and slightly whooshy,you will know when you find baby as it will be fast anything from 130-180 bpm and will sound like a train,it may go in and out as baby moves and you may hear it for a while or just a few secs and some time in the distance,it can really vary,I have a recording if you want it sent by email,or search on youtube as there is plenty of videos of people using dopplers! Good luck hun x x


----------



## Mosnippy

awwww i have a doppler and its great, i tried using it from about 9 weeks but was only able to pick it up at 10+6, on new years eve :D

mine is just above my pubic bone on the right hand side, i have to press a little hard, you need lots of gel, that works best, just start in one spot and slowly just rotate the probe and then move a little.

as this is my first when ifirst started using it, i was a dumbass, i heard my heartbeat thinking it was babies, and then was confused when i heard two (still mine) in differant spots. till my OH told me know that is you (its baby no 5 for him) you will know when you hear it, its the best sound, like a gallopping little horse.
best way to describe it is our heartbeat is a wow, wow wow sound and the babies is chug chug chug, also if you dont have a doppler with a heartrate monitor like mine, just rest a finger on your own pulse it will be in sync with the ones you find you know its not your babies. 

also have recordings if you want lol i love to listen to it . 

good luck! but dont panic that your symptoms are going, placenta starts taking over so your symptoms will start to gooo.

enjoy!


----------



## Mosnippy

sorry that was a bit of a long post!


----------



## Witchywoo

I've just got one of these and got all excited about hearing the heartbeat and then realised it was mine.
The left and right of my pubic bone is vey loud so that must be me, and I can hear the same noise in the middle which must be the placenta?
No choo choo train yet though. Will be checking here for any more tips.
Is it possible to hear the baby moving around using one of these? the noise I was hearing was not my stomach, and sounded like something moving in liquid. Was quite random.


----------



## Mosnippy

i heard that befroe i heard the heart beat, like bubbles like you run your hand through water.. i am sure it was the little one swimming around! avoiding being found! 

i hear alot more strange noises now to that i am a bit further along and bubs should be a bit bigger..

such an amazing experiance lol


----------



## Geegees

I always found mine really low down, move it about VERY slowly, move it almost as if its a torch and your shining the light about! Does that make sense? 

It also depends on the doppler type etc as to how soon you'll hear it. I have a sonoline and heart at 10 / 11 weeks with a tilted uterus. 

Good Luck and enjoy! :)


----------



## Witchywoo

I have an Angel sounds one so I don't think its as sensitive as the more expensive ones.


----------



## Geegees

Oh... if you go on youtube, you can search for doppler at 10 weeks etc and hear what the heart beat should sound like. :)


----------



## Joybell

What everyone has said is great advice. 

Mine arrived yesterday (Sonoline B) and I am 10 weeks with a retroverted uterus. I thought I would hear nothing but after a little while searching I found it a couple of inches below my belly button on my Right hand side. 

The placenta noise is quite distinctive when you know what to listen for. For me the placenta was really loud and most defintely a "wow wow" noice. I heard my heart rate a couple of times and it was quite slow. Going to try tonight just to make sure it matches to my pulse. 

I heard my baby's heartbeat which was much faster but also quite faint and far away sounding. It was clearly so much faster than my heartbeat and sounded so different to the placenta so I knew what I had found. I lost it quickly afterwards then couldn't find it again. 

My sonoline has a screen which shows the heartrate. My baby is obviously quite far away still because of my retroverted uterus so it was having a hard time reading the heartbeat. A couple of times it did stated 135bpm but I think it would be a bit faster than that if it could pick it up more clearly. 

I did mine with two pillows under my bum and a full bladder (lovely :wacko:).

The person that said about making small movements just like a torch is SO right. Don't go sweeping it around the place as you will never find it. Put it in one spot and slowly angle it one way, then another to see if you pick up anything. If not creep the doppler slightly in the other direction and try again. 

Best of luck- when is it due to arrive?

Joy x


----------



## Kato2

Its arrived! i could hear my HB quite clearly (mine is quite fast naturally too so I'm sure this is going to be difficult!)... heard a lot of swooshing and think i found something for a brief minute which then disappeared pretty quickly but cant be sure.... found a very noisy area where all hell was breaking loose!!! loads of noise (not just the wind tunnel and swooshing!!... nay ideas what this could be?)

i have such a long torso so 1.5 inch below my belly button is way off my pubic bone!! i have a feeling this will be addictive!


----------



## Joybell

Yeah! Glad it arrived.

It is seriously addicitive. Have another go tomorrow. You maybe heard the baby moving around?

Joy x


----------



## Kato2

I just had another go when OH was here and I heard it twice!!!! yay! so happy and relieved! only heard it very briefly then kept disappearing but no doubting it was babba as much different to mine! ahhhhhh and breathe! thanks guys xx


----------



## griffinh

i caught mine last night - very distantly like a train, then when oh was in the shower i heard a distinctive chugchugchug and then it moved and i couldnt find it again lol x


----------



## babydust1990

I can't hear anything at all :/ I've got the angelsounds 1... Its literally silent wherever I put it...


----------



## griffinh

do you hear a whooshing at all near pubic bone?xxx


----------



## babydust1990

Nope, nothing at all x


----------



## griffinh

i cant really help cos ive got the hi bebe one

try using it with a full bladder and pillows under your hips hun - i get the placenta (slow woah woah woah of myhb and lots of windy noise) then a distant kind of like a train going really fast which i think is baby but the little bugger keeps moving


----------



## camerashy

What gel do u use? Or cream?


----------



## griffinh

i use the gel that came with the doppler. cant remember the name but my oh calls it baby lube :haha: xxx


----------



## mummylove

Kato2 said:


> so some of my symptoms have faded a bit, only really the mildest of mildest MS (never been sick or even slightly close but felt a bit sick once or twice) and constipation. still have sore boobs and tired.
> 
> 
> ....so ordered a doppler and I am hoping it gives me some reassurance. before i use it can anyone who has found a HB at 10 weeks please give me some advice as the where to put monitor (is it above pubic bone) and what to listen for?
> 
> thanks in advance guys x

If u was to find the heartbeat it would be very low down. But thing is dont stress out if u dont want it cause its still really early. Everyone is different some women find the heartbeat early and some other late. I didnt find my sons heartbeat on the doppler till 14 weeks. Good luck


----------



## babydust1990

I just had a go as I needed to wee with lots of gel n heard it very faint but I heard the heartbeat! Like a horse galloping! Then I moved to text my OH and lost it lol! I'm so happy :D


----------



## griffinh

yeah im getting it very faint, kind of distant? its so cool!xxx


----------



## babydust1990

Yeah like a train in the distance! I'm gonna have a go later when OH gets home from work :D xxx


----------



## foreverhappy

Oh and laying on the floor helps! rather than a bed asthe bed makes you dip in,I pick it up best on the floor x


----------



## Joybell

griffinh said:


> but my oh calls it baby lube :haha: xxx

That's funny my husband and I call something else baby lube....:haha:


----------



## Joybell

Ok, so I just read that back and realised it sounded dirtier than I intended! I mean Conceive Plus lube- nothing else! :blush:


----------



## griffinh

LMAO i just spat my drink out all over my desk!!!!!!!!!!

forever - im gonna try that later!!! xxx


----------



## Kato2

i followed someones advice and lay on bed with legs hanging over end. ate meal just beforehand and ridic amounts of water too! i literally tried to keep it quite central but moved it the tiniest amounts ever and pointed it in different directions and it just suddenly appeared! the last time i heard it for a minute before it hid!! amazing! x


----------



## foreverhappy

Kato2 said:


> i followed someones advice and lay on bed with legs hanging over end. ate meal just beforehand and ridic amounts of water too! i literally tried to keep it quite central but moved it the tiniest amounts ever and pointed it in different directions and it just suddenly appeared! the last time i heard it for a minute before it hid!! amazing! x

Ohhh yea full tummy too that helps! I let it settle and it blocks out other noises! but I find a full bladder doesnt work for me its better empty but that just might be my stange bladder!


----------



## Mosnippy

yayyyy heartbeats all round!

i smile every time i hear it...sort of a reality check otherwise i dont beleive i have a little person in me! the best sound!


----------



## griffinh

heheheh i am gonna go home and try again soon! xxx


----------



## Rhiam

I'm 12 weeks with twins n can't find my little ones heartbeats :( but know they r both ok as had a scan yesterday, they just know to hide well lol


----------



## Witchywoo

damn I'm going to have to try again tonight now. My husband is going to find me in all sorts of weird positions. :D


----------



## Mosnippy

Witchywoo said:


> damn I'm going to have to try again tonight now. My husband is going to find me in all sorts of weird positions. :D

lol he might get turned on! :haha:


----------



## griffinh

lol i had a good poke about and heard about 10 seconds of hb then nothing baby loves to hide x


----------



## Mosnippy

they diff good at hide and seek! lol


----------



## griffinh

definitely!x


----------



## foreverhappy

I got it loud and clear this morning and within 5 mins or less and now I wanted to show my husband how quick I can find it and....nothing!! they hide well x


----------



## puppycat

Hmmmm have tried a couple of times with borrowed doppler. Mine is a good one but it's at a friend's and hubby is useless when asked to collect stuff. If it was beer it'd be here by now! Anyway, the borrowed is an Angelsounds and tbf they're pretty pants. It's not silent, I hear me at both hip bones and me in the middle but nothing remotely like baby and tbh the shape of it doesn't lend itself to poking, it's very round.


----------



## Kato2

Can't find any HB today!! It's so noisy in there!! Sounds like someone's having a party! Anyone know what all the noise is? X


----------



## Mosnippy

might be your placenta?


----------



## Kato2

Found it today! Phew! X


----------

